# Modifer for office visit during the global surgery



## tholcomb (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning all,

Blue Cross/blue Shield denying office visit 99213 date of service 11/17/11 as 90 day global period with cpt code 14020 performed on date 11/04/11  I applied modifer 24 to the office visit and still denied I'm clueless







Thank you,
TH


----------



## debgispert (Dec 27, 2011)

What diagnosis did you use with the office visit?  If you used a diagnosis code that is related to the reason why the procedure was done it will deny.  It has be to a totally unrelated reason for seeing the patient. 

Good luck,

Deb


----------



## tholcomb (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Deb


----------

